# HELP!! Crusty nose, difficulty breathing!



## rgdlljames (Sep 8, 2011)

Hi Everyone
I have a wether that has a really crusty nose and he is struggling to breath through it. He is fine otherwise, no fever, no drainage, no cough and he acts just fine. Any ideas on how to help him? This may be a stupid question but can goats breath through their mouths? If so, should I try to soak his crusty nose with a damp clothe to try and get the crusts off? Here are a couple pics.

















Sorry the bottom one is blurry. Any help would really be appreciated! 
Thank you! 
Jackie


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You need to get that crust off. He could have pneumonia even if he doesn't have a temp.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree, pick that babies nose....what color is that snot? green or yellow is infection and antibiotics will be needed....


----------



## rgdlljames (Sep 8, 2011)

Ok, thank you! I have Tylan 200, would that work? Give it 1cc per 25#'s? Poor boy. It is a greenish/yellow.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I have a few that are doing the same thing. I just "pick" their nose for them. They are not happy when I do it but they feel better afterwards.

I have never given anything for this. I have one doe that has done this for years and years. Her snot is all colors. Watch that green color it could very well be from the grass. 

I have used Vet Rx if it is all the time. Normally it is maybe once a week.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes..Tylan 200 will work.. 1 cc per 25# sub Q twice daily for five days...


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I guess I look at it as a cold. When I have a stuffy nose and have to blow it a lot I don't take a antibiotic. Same thing here. No temp I sure would not give it. I guess I would be giving it to my poor Monica all the time for the last 7 years or so. Year round.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I tend to agree with Sweetgoats. I would clean it off a couple of times a day with a wipie or warm wet cloth and then give him a couple of drops of VetRX in each nostril to help with the congestion. I'd hold off on the antibiotic unless he's coughing, has a temp, and/or seeming "off".


----------



## rgdlljames (Sep 8, 2011)

I was wondering that too. I'll just pick his boogers (LOL) and keep an eye on him. The green color seems to be from the hay.  
Thanks for all your help!


----------

